# Crazy Platy



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

Last night one of my platies started going crazy, spinning in circles, running into things, so for the night i put it in a separate tank and it was calm. In the morning i put it back in the large tank and it went crazy again, so its back in a separate tank. Whats wrong with it. There no visible sickness problems, and the other fish in the tank are normal and doing fine.


----------



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

what should i do...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

we need your water parameters.


----------

